# Anyone Selling Female Halfmoon Dragon Bettas for Under Ten Dollars?



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just recently got a male dragon betta and is looking to get him a really great girlfriend. I know we have some really AWSOME betta breeders on this site (looking at you Chard and Bettawhisp.,), so this post is mostly directed to you, but if anyone else has what I want, feel free to post. Also, any betta breeding advice would be great. I want my female betta to be a halfmoon dragon betta, Preferably red, really light blue, or a mix. I want her to have thick, prominent dragon scales, and I want whoever is selling to be able to ship to California for about 8 dollars or less. Kind of tough to meet all of those conditions, but I figure what with all the betta breeders in these parts, someone must have something decent. If you have a betta that is not a dragon, but only a halfmoon, feel free to post here. If you have a betta that is only a dragon and not a halfmoon, feel free to post here. I am interested only in buying females at the moment.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

May I recommend putting this in the wanted section, you might get some results there too.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Petcos sometimes have really spectacular bettas (but it really depends on the store) and if you have them around, Care-A-Lot Pet Supply has sold us our prettiest bettas, including the dragon scale we used to have and our current black and silver dragon.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd try to start out with a cheap female so you can have practice.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, but the problem is that I really want to get a dragon girfriend for Smaug. I may have to start, but why waste the money? If I get a cheap female and she DOES spawn, I won't have gained as much as if I had spawned a female dragon. Also, I looked at the Care-A-Lot Pet Supply Store website, but found no bettas. Does anyone know where I can find a HM or HMPK female dragon betta? Please, I need some help. Chard and Bettawhisp, do you have any quality females for sale cheap? Please post here w/pics if possible.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone here have female HMPKs or HMs for sale? If so, are any dragon of metallic?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

ppl do but the price ur asking for is to low. 
a Dragon Half MOON is 15 buck, HMPK is the same. 
Female do cost more than Male.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

They sell em for 8 bucks out this way... just saw one yesterday


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, that's cool Mr. Fish. Oh well, maybe I'll just save up for one of the more expensive ones. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

U can check petco, the petco I go to carry some nice looking female.
it just that the female r to small to breed.


----------

